
Ask HN: Any fun to program retro game engines? - bananicorn
I wonder if there&#x27;s any game engines like pico-8, but which allow you to code in assembly.<p>Practically a portable VM with graphics and sound capabilities, which also emulates the hardware limitations of, say the NES.<p>I&#x27;m searching for such a thing because restriction breeds creativity and I&#x27;d like to learn an assembly language of some kind along the way.
======
ArtWomb
Also check out WasmBoy / VaporBoy projects for Nintendo GameBoy emulation on
the web. The goal here is not just preservation of retro culture. But
wholesale extending the platform for a new generation. New demos, speedruns,
multiplayer, etc.

[https://github.com/torch2424/wasmboy](https://github.com/torch2424/wasmboy)

~~~
bananicorn
Wow, that's amazing - I've now decided to learn some 6502 assembly by writing
NES roms, so I'm even more stoked about this :D

Edit: This[1] is a pretty good tutorial, and the compiler being used is
available for linux too.

[1][http://nintendoage.com/pub/faq/NA/index.html?load=nerdy_nigh...](http://nintendoage.com/pub/faq/NA/index.html?load=nerdy_nights_out.html#)

------
bananicorn
Alright, so I've asked this question on Reddit as well and got recommended the
pixelvision-8[1] which looks like a neat project, but I'm very happy to hear
about similar projects :)

[1][https://pixelvision8.itch.io/make](https://pixelvision8.itch.io/make)

~~~
amirouche
here another [https://github.com/kitao/pyxel](https://github.com/kitao/pyxel)

